# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : مجموع به أربع كتب في القراءات/ مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

مجموع به أربع كتب في القراءات
عنوان المخطوطة:  مجموع به أربع كتب :  
1- المنظومة الشاطبية في القراءات / ورقة 4
 2- الدرة المضية في قراءات الأئمة الثلاثة المرضية  للشيخ شمس الدين محمد بن محمد الجزري /  ورقة 139
 3- المبسوط في القراءات السبع والمضبوط  للشريف : محمد بن محمود بن محمد بن أحمد السمرقندي سبط الإمام : ناصر الدين /  ورقة 169
 4-رسالة حول التكبيرر ووصلها بالبسملة /  ورقة 248

المؤلف: عدة مؤلفين         
تاريخ النسخ:
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 082/م
الوصف: لايوجد         
الرقم العام: 2810
الوصف المادي: 254ق 21×15.3سم         المراجع:
الموضوع:     
الإحالات: 

رابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?tznnmmzryv3

ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## عبد السلام الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك.

----------

